# New Olympic Sports



## Katikins (10 August 2012)

OK, with gold and rugby coming into the Olympics in 2016, what 'sports' would you introduce if you were in charge?

Mine would be hide-and-seek.  Which would be run at the same time as all the other athletics in the stadium.  Though a tree would need to be planted in the middle for the seeker to count behind


----------



## Boxers (10 August 2012)

Olympic poo picking!

How many can you scoop in the allotted time?


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Arab marathon would be interesting


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (10 August 2012)

Some sort of epic endurance race that lasted the whole two weeks and finished in the stadium on the last day. OO and tent pegging and horseball and maybe vaulting.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Cloball said:



			Some sort of epic endurance race that lasted the whole two weeks and finished in the stadium on the last day. OO and tent pegging and horseball and maybe vaulting.
		
Click to expand...

JOUSTING


----------



## kirstys 1 (10 August 2012)

Dressage Against The Clock - myself and short fat pony would be on the team for sure!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (10 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			JOUSTING 

Click to expand...

Definitely 'knights' on horses sounds much better than toffs  I also think dressage should be done to the top 40 (or current music) in fancy dress but I doubt that will catch on


----------

